# Parts help



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any ideas (besides the dealer) where you can get one a good price?

It's stripped at the inner hub.

You can get the inner CV joint case & splines for about $135.00, but thought an aftermarket axle might be a better option.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Cv restoration on e-bay has good prices on cv boot kits,cv half/shafts,and complete cv axles. I have bought a lot from him for Polaris,Kawasaki and can-am atvs. Great dealer and great communication.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate to say it because of the price, but the gorrilas are a really good choice. I've been runnin mine for awhile w/ a lift and 29.5's


----------

